# New Person in Crete Looking for Russian and English Speaking People :)



## mysticalcrystal (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello/Привет,

I am new to Crete, living in Stalida and working in Koutouloufari. I am looking to meet interesting people living anywhere between Heraklion and Malia and the surrounding areas of Hersonissos.

I am 29, f, English and learning Russian. I had a career as a journalist then a career in finance before I decided to take a break to work in tourism in Greece for a season.

I would like to meet people of any age and nationality who have interesting personalities and would like to do different things, exploring this beautiful island. I love nature, history, the arts, going out and just general good conversation.

I would love to make friends with some Russians to practice a little!

Hope to hear from some nice people soon.

Crystal


----------



## peter1964 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Crystal,

i am Peter / Petros. 
You seem to have had several careers in your young life...journalism, finance and tourism - not bad! Unfortunately i can not be of help with your desire to learn russian...but i can comfort with personality and interesting ( that's what you choose when you're short and ugly).
Despite age difference we had a similar career profile - as a student i interviewed people you would have no access to today ( no name dropping here); i worked for Merrill Lynch, Banque Paribas a couple of years and a couple of moons in new zealand and germany as a tour guide.
A short while ago my greek dna simply commanded me to enter my car and head towards crete - and here i am.
Are you still in Koutouloufari? Crete at all? I'd love to exchange thoughts, ideas if you're still here and alive. No worries - other people are dangerous. I'm harmless compared to.

Many greetings


I'm in Heraclion /SNIP/


----------



## Michelemb (Sep 6, 2017)

*Hi Crystal.*

I'm an American from California living about 6 miles up in the mountains from you. I'm a doctor and have an MBA so I get the finance part but am currently taking a break. Love to meet up for coffee some time. I'm 36 and am looking for like minded friends. / SNIP/


Michele


----------

